# Magpie Loves Rescuer's Cat



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2020)

win231 said:


>


That did my heart good. I fell in love with magpies during my years in South Australia. They are so cheeky and clever.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------

